# .Net Runtime Optimization Service 1111



## Znarf (Sep 11, 2010)

God day everybody
I'm struggling with the application error :
1111, .Net Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32)
Service reached limit of transient errors. Will shut down. Last error returned
from Service....

Here my SysInfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+, x86 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2047 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 95699 MB, Free - 29717 MB; D: Total - 56925 MB, Free - 39833 MB; F: Total - 76316 MB, Free - 30872 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M2N8-VMX, Rev 1.xx, MB-1234567890
What can I do to stop this error?
Thank you for your support! 
Znarf


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in *SERVICES.MSC* and then click OK.

Expand the window so you can see the list of services more clearly.

Double-click on these services to open their properties window:

*NET Runtime Optimization Service

ASP.NET State Service

Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN - - -

Windows Driver Foundation - - -

Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache - - -*

Change "Startup Type" from Automatic to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

(Note: You need to do one entry at a time. All these entries may not be present in your computer.)

After you're done, close the services window and then restart your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

